# VFD Quandry



## Kennyd (Mar 2, 2012)

I need a 3HP VFD for a belt grinder I am building.  I can get Chinese ones for $120 on eBay, A Teco FM50 for $185, and various others for $200 and up, some WAY up!

I know I would regret it...but anybody have one of the Chinese ones?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 2, 2012)

I have the Teco FM50 in 2 HP. No regrets. Easy to set up and use.


----------



## brucer (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a G.E. vat20 vfd, which is the same thing as the fm50.. 

 I would look at the fm50 or the Hitachi.. I read the Hitachi has a good manual...  I have a good manual for the fm50/g.e. vat20

 I hear the chinese vfd's have very difficult to understand manuals..


----------



## brucer (Mar 2, 2012)

Teco fm50 formerly G.E.vat 20 vfd, 
$184 plus shipping
http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?cID=28&scID=165&PID=737


----------



## oldgoaly (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one powering a 3hp Simpson muller, got it here http://www.factorymation.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.11/.f, bought another to power a pullmax style machine I am building.  I have a few lense's made in the USA but german owned company, people in the US are good, the idiots that run the company I would not pee in their ear if their pea-brain was on fire. Also have a couple of used Toshibas, that act goofy at times, work great most of the time. Still run things off a shop built rotary converter built with a 1930's Crocker-Wheeler 5hp motor and used run caps from junked A/C units. Knock on wood I've had good luck with stuff!  tt


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

I am familier with Teco, I have a FM50 on my lathe.  

Another one I am curious about is the Woods: http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?cID=28&scID=165&PID=1148 because of the enclosure, while not NEMA4 it is at least "dust tight" and since this is going on a belt grinder that might be a good thing.


----------



## reds (Mar 3, 2012)

I just bought this Chinese 4 hp VFD off of Ebay for my Monarch Lathe. I just wired and programed it today. Runs the lathe fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VARIABLE-FR...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item33624d9dd5

The seller sent me the manual by email and a short instruction on how to program the VFD to get my lathe going.  So far so good.


----------



## OllinMachine (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought a chinese VFD off ebay for my Bridgeport. Works fine. I was trying to find an american made VFD, but they are *ALL* unfortunately made in china now.


----------

